# The Forsaken Man and Beast



## Cottontail

I've been rescuing every kind of animal around for 4 decades. Spent more 0n them than I ever did on myself. But the reward is so much greater. I recently had many of my pets butchered from attacks of cruelty. I came here to recover from my meltdown.


----------



## Ridgerunner

I guess...


----------



## Hossfly

Cottontail said:


> I've been rescuing every kind of animal around for 4 decades. Spent more 0n them than I ever did on myself. But the reward is so much greater. I recently had many of my pets butchered from attacks of cruelty. I came here to recover from my meltdown.






​

*Welcome to the rabbit warren.*


----------



## Cottontail

I'm really new to this, but that was really funny. Can you guys help me out on how to post on this forum? I'm very nice and quite educated but bypassed the technology era.


----------



## Ridgerunner

You really can't break the inter-web... Just start pressing buttons and you will learn...

3 rules...

Have a sense of humor...

Let the crap fall off your shoulders...

Have fun...


----------



## saveliberty

Cottontail said:


> I'm really new to this, but that was really funny. Can you guys help me out on how to post on this forum? I'm very nice and quite educated but bypassed the technology era.



First things first, you need a pancake on your head, not a chicken.


----------



## saveliberty

Ridgerunner said:


> You really can't break the inter-web... Just start pressing buttons and you will learn...
> 
> 3 rules...
> 
> Have a sense of humor...
> 
> Let the crap fall off your shoulders...
> 
> Have fun...



...you know, if you stopped placing poop on people's shoulders....


----------



## Ridgerunner

saveliberty said:


> ...you know, if you stopped placing poop on people's shoulders....



Those who can, do...
those who can't. purr...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Cottontail said:


> I've been rescuing every kind of animal around for 4 decades. Spent more 0n them than I ever did on myself. But the reward is so much greater. I recently had many of my pets butchered from attacks of cruelty. I came here to recover from my meltdown.



I first read your OP title as:

The Foreskin Man and Beast.

Um, yes I know


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

saveliberty said:


> Cottontail said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really new to this, but that was really funny. Can you guys help me out on how to post on this forum? I'm very nice and quite educated but bypassed the technology era.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First things first, you need a pancake on your head, not a chicken.
Click to expand...







I'll eat those pancakes and then keep that bunny rabbit and love it and feed it Alfalfa and chocolate ice cream


----------



## Hossfly

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Cottontail said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been rescuing every kind of animal around for 4 decades. Spent more 0n them than I ever did on myself. But the reward is so much greater. I recently had many of my pets butchered from attacks of cruelty. I came here to recover from my meltdown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I first read your OP title as:
> 
> The Foreskin Man and Beast.
> 
> Um, yes I know
Click to expand...

*Get your mind out of the gutter, Lucy*



​


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Hossfly said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cottontail said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been rescuing every kind of animal around for 4 decades. Spent more 0n them than I ever did on myself. But the reward is so much greater. I recently had many of my pets butchered from attacks of cruelty. I came here to recover from my meltdown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I first read your OP title as:
> 
> The Foreskin Man and Beast.
> 
> Um, yes I know
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Get your mind out of the gutter, Lucy*
> 
> 
> 
> ​
Click to expand...


But but but....I'm just an innocent girl with a virgin mind....oh wait, hold on, I forgot


----------



## Alex.

Cottontail said:


> I've been rescuing every kind of animal around for 4 decades. Spent more 0n them than I ever did on myself. But the reward is so much greater. I recently had many of my pets butchered from attacks of cruelty. I came here to recover from my meltdown.


I see you rescue more than just animals.


----------



## Cottontail

saveliberty said:


> Cottontail said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really new to this, but that was really funny. Can you guys help me out on how to post on this forum? I'm very nice and quite educated but bypassed the technology era.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First things first, you need a pancake on your head, not a chicken.
Click to expand...


----------



## Cottontail

That is SO cool. We manufactured pancake mix for over 125 years. See, I said I was old.


----------



## Cottontail

saveliberty said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> You really can't break the inter-web... Just start pressing buttons and you will learn...
> 
> 3 rules...
> 
> Have a sense of humor...
> 
> Let the crap fall off your shoulders...
> 
> Have fun...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...you know, if you stopped placing poop on people's shoulders....
Click to expand...

You guys are awesome!


----------



## Ridgerunner

Cottontail said:


> You guys are awesome!



Young lady don't be so quick to judge...

you might just change your mind...


----------



## Cottontail

Doubt it my friend. I don't judge but I do use discernment.


----------



## ChrisL

Welcome Cottontail!    I love your avatar.  I love bunnies.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Cottontail

ChrisL said:


> Welcome Cottontail!    I love your avatar.  I love bunnies.


I started out with an albino with red eyes as in my avatar. Then I got a black with silver points. They reproduce every 30 days and it can get crazy.. Never keep them caged and had all but 2 at the warehouse and ended up with 24 worth 25.00 each. However I refuse to have my pets butchered. I have been terrorized and nearly all of my buns were killed this week. Still have 2 here and 3 at my warehouse. People can be such animals. It nearly killed me. My pets are my only family I have left.


----------



## ChrisL

Cottontail said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome Cottontail!    I love your avatar.  I love bunnies.
> 
> 
> 
> I started out with an albino with red eyes as in my avatar. Then I got a black with silver points. They reproduce every 30 days and it can get crazy.. Never keep them caged and had all but 2 at the warehouse and ended up with 24 worth 25.00 each. However I refuse to have my pets butchered. I have been terrorized and nearly all of my buns were killed this week. Still have 2 here and 3 at my warehouse. People can be such animals. It nearly killed me. My pets are my only family I have left.
Click to expand...


Sorry to hear about that.   

I have a black, tan and white cashmere lop eared bunny.


----------



## Cottontail

Never had that. Cottontail looks exactly like a wild rabbit except his ears are about 4 " tall as is his white tail. My first bun Easter Bun had a stroke likely eating the lead paint here. Now his head droops to the left. He's quite healthy otherwise. I have 5 rescue dogs, over a dozen cats, 3 goats and now only 5 buns. Only family I have.


----------



## ChrisL

Cottontail said:


> Never had that. Cottontail looks exactly like a wild rabbit except his ears are about 4 " tall as is his white tail. My first bun Easter Bun had a stroke likely eating the lead paint here. Now his head droops to the left. He's quite healthy otherwise. I have 5 rescue dogs, over a dozen cats, 3 goats and now only 5 buns. Only family I have.



Wow!  You have a farm!  Lol!


----------



## Cottontail

Yes I do. 5 acres. It was vandalized when I was at work an my ins. had just been canceled. The guy ended up in the pen and I ended up homeless due to mold. The place was totaled. It's been really tough for a couple decades but I worked my butt off all my life and most of my money was spent on animals. I now feed 8 ducks and 2 geese at my door daily along with hundreds of other birds. I buy 100# of corn each week. I make my own dog and cat food along with bagged food. I was a QA at a pet food plant until I became totally disabled.


----------



## ChrisL

Cottontail said:


> Yes I do. 5 acres. It was vandalized when I was at work an my ins. had just been canceled. The guy ended up in the pen and I ended up homeless due to mold. The place was totaled. It's been really tough for a couple decades but I worked my butt off all my life and most of my money was spent on animals. I now feed 8 ducks and 2 geese at my door daily along with hundreds of other birds. I buy 100# of corn each week. I make my own dog and cat food along with bagged food. I was a QA at a pet food plant until I became totally disabled.



We have a pets forum that you might enjoy.


----------



## Alex.

Cottontail said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome Cottontail!    I love your avatar.  I love bunnies.
> 
> 
> 
> I started out with an albino with red eyes as in my avatar. Then I got a black with silver points. They reproduce every 30 days and it can get crazy.. Never keep them caged and had all but 2 at the warehouse and ended up with 24 worth 25.00 each. However I refuse to have my pets butchered. I have been terrorized and nearly all of my buns were killed this week. Still have 2 here and 3 at my warehouse. People can be such animals. It nearly killed me. My pets are my only family I have left.
Click to expand...

I am sorry for what happened to your bunnies and you.


----------



## Hossfly

Cottontail said:


> Never had that. Cottontail looks exactly like a wild rabbit except his ears are about 4 " tall as is his white tail. My first bun Easter Bun had a stroke likely eating the lead paint here. Now his head droops to the left. He's quite healthy otherwise. I have 5 rescue dogs, over a dozen cats, 3 goats and now only 5 buns. Only family I have.


----------



## Hossfly

Cottontail said:


> Never had that. Cottontail looks exactly like a wild rabbit except his ears are about 4 " tall as is his white tail. My first bun Easter Bun had a stroke likely eating the lead paint here. Now his head droops to the left. He's quite healthy otherwise. I have 5 rescue dogs, over a dozen cats, 3 goats and now only 5 buns. Only family I have.


What part of Nebraska? I'll be driving from Ft Worth tomorrow on my way to Deadwood, SD. We usually spend the night in Grand Island. I love to drive through the sand hills.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Alex. said:


> Cottontail said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome Cottontail!    I love your avatar.  I love bunnies.
> 
> 
> 
> I started out with an albino with red eyes as in my avatar. Then I got a black with silver points. They reproduce every 30 days and it can get crazy.. Never keep them caged and had all but 2 at the warehouse and ended up with 24 worth 25.00 each. However I refuse to have my pets butchered. I have been terrorized and nearly all of my buns were killed this week. Still have 2 here and 3 at my warehouse. People can be such animals. It nearly killed me. My pets are my only family I have left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am sorry for what happened to your bunnies and you.
Click to expand...


*"I am sorry for what happened to your bunnies and you."
*
I better not read what happened, I get emotional with the bunny rabbits.

For example, I'm unable to watch the film "Watership Down", it'd be too distressing.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Hossfly said:


> Cottontail said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never had that. Cottontail looks exactly like a wild rabbit except his ears are about 4 " tall as is his white tail. My first bun Easter Bun had a stroke likely eating the lead paint here. Now his head droops to the left. He's quite healthy otherwise. I have 5 rescue dogs, over a dozen cats, 3 goats and now only 5 buns. Only family I have.
> 
> 
> 
> What part of Nebraska? I'll be driving from Ft Worth tomorrow on my way to Deadwood, SD. We usually spend the night in Grand Island. I love to drive through the sand hills.
Click to expand...


How long is that drive Mr. Hoss?


----------



## Hossfly

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cottontail said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never had that. Cottontail looks exactly like a wild rabbit except his ears are about 4 " tall as is his white tail. My first bun Easter Bun had a stroke likely eating the lead paint here. Now his head droops to the left. He's quite healthy otherwise. I have 5 rescue dogs, over a dozen cats, 3 goats and now only 5 buns. Only family I have.
> 
> 
> 
> What part of Nebraska? I'll be driving from Ft Worth tomorrow on my way to Deadwood, SD. We usually spend the night in Grand Island. I love to drive through the sand hills.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How long is that drive Mr. Hoss?
Click to expand...

About 18 hours, 1100 miles. A short drive considering I sometimes drive from Charlotte, NC To Ft Worth, TX to Tacoma, WA, 3300 miles and about 56 hours of driving over a 6 day span.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Hossfly said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cottontail said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never had that. Cottontail looks exactly like a wild rabbit except his ears are about 4 " tall as is his white tail. My first bun Easter Bun had a stroke likely eating the lead paint here. Now his head droops to the left. He's quite healthy otherwise. I have 5 rescue dogs, over a dozen cats, 3 goats and now only 5 buns. Only family I have.
> 
> 
> 
> What part of Nebraska? I'll be driving from Ft Worth tomorrow on my way to Deadwood, SD. We usually spend the night in Grand Island. I love to drive through the sand hills.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How long is that drive Mr. Hoss?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> About 18 hours, 1100 miles. A short drive considering I sometimes drive from Charlotte, NC To Ft Worth, TX to Tacoma, WA, 3300 miles and about 56 hours of driving over a 6 day span.
Click to expand...


That's amazing, hey I think you should stock the car up with foodstuffs, like these I recommend 



 

Also have a safe journey Mr. Hoss


----------



## ChrisL

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cottontail said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome Cottontail!    I love your avatar.  I love bunnies.
> 
> 
> 
> I started out with an albino with red eyes as in my avatar. Then I got a black with silver points. They reproduce every 30 days and it can get crazy.. Never keep them caged and had all but 2 at the warehouse and ended up with 24 worth 25.00 each. However I refuse to have my pets butchered. I have been terrorized and nearly all of my buns were killed this week. Still have 2 here and 3 at my warehouse. People can be such animals. It nearly killed me. My pets are my only family I have left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am sorry for what happened to your bunnies and you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"I am sorry for what happened to your bunnies and you."
> *
> I better not read what happened, I get emotional with the bunny rabbits.
> 
> For example, I'm unable to watch the film "Watership Down", it'd be too distressing.
Click to expand...


I agree.  I was going to ask but then I decided that I probably don't want to know about it.    I hate hearing about bad things happening to animals.  It's very upsetting.


----------



## Alex.

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cottontail said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome Cottontail!    I love your avatar.  I love bunnies.
> 
> 
> 
> I started out with an albino with red eyes as in my avatar. Then I got a black with silver points. They reproduce every 30 days and it can get crazy.. Never keep them caged and had all but 2 at the warehouse and ended up with 24 worth 25.00 each. However I refuse to have my pets butchered. I have been terrorized and nearly all of my buns were killed this week. Still have 2 here and 3 at my warehouse. People can be such animals. It nearly killed me. My pets are my only family I have left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am sorry for what happened to your bunnies and you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"I am sorry for what happened to your bunnies and you."
> *
> I better not read what happened, I get emotional with the bunny rabbits.
> 
> For example, I'm unable to watch the film "Watership Down", it'd be too distressing.
Click to expand...

Made me feel very sad, I think the OP is a good person.


----------

